
Ask HN: What proportion of generics usage is collection-y? - mpweiher
This is a question for those who use languages with generics:  what percentage of generics <i>use</i> is for generic collection-y things (including Optional, Maybe, etc.) vs. other, non collection-y applicaions?<p><i>Use</i> specifically includes using pre-existing types.
======
frou_dh
You'd probably get more satisfying answers by actually devising and running
static analysis on some open source codebases

------
scribu
A generic construct _implies_ some sort of hierarchical relationship between
two things, so the answer would always be 100%.

Perhaps give some examples of "non-collectiony" applications in order to
clarify your question.

~~~
karmakaze
I took it to mean List<T> etc of standard or other container types vs aspect-
typed etc (e.g. Persistable<User>).

~~~
karmakaze
False dichotomy. I would say the ideal split is 100% / 100%. Use both always
by representing your data generically and always supporting/using operations
on their containers.

